# Wie öffne ich die ports im router?



## Eisscratch (18. März 2011)

*Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Hi leute,
ich wollte mal fragen, wie die 2 Ports:
UDP 6112
UDP 30260

in meinem router freischalten kann. Ich seh da "Trigger Port" und "Public Port", aber ich weiss nicht genau welcher von beiden was ist. Vorallem, wo muss ich die ports reinschreiben? Ich brauche einen "Trigger Port", so steht es beim router, aber dann 1 oder mehrere "Public Ports".

Ich habs schonmal probiert, aber dann konnte sich niemand mehr mit mir verbinden und das ist auch nicht sinn der sache und es steht da NAT-Verhandlung gescheitert.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. März 2011)

Und du meinst das passt ins Strategie-Spiele-Forum? Im Hardware Bereich bist du glaub ich besser aufgehoben


----------



## Cybertrigger (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Ich glaube man kann dir besser helfen wenn du deinen Router auch benennen würdest.


----------



## Eisscratch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Des ist so ein arcor standard router, den man beim abschluss umsosnt bekommen hat.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Der Strategie Bereich ist für dein anliegen sicher nicht geeignet, bitte einen Admin um eine Verschiebung in das richtige Unterforum, dort wirst du sicher mehr Feedback und Hilfe erfahren als hier im Strategiebereich.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Erstelle zwei Einträge:
1. Trigger Port: 30260 & Public Port: 30260
2. Trigger Port: 6112 & Public Port: 6112

Hin und wieder wird auch eine IP dazu verlangt. Diese ist die IP deines Rechners. 
Achte darauf, dass die IP deines Rechner fest eingestellt ist und 30260 sowie 6112 in deiner Firewall freigeschaltet sind. 

P.S.: Ist dein Router bei diesen dabei Vodafone D2 - Privat


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

Warum möchtest du sie denn öffnen? Kenn das nur, dass man zB. hosten kann (WC3). Da gibts auch ne gute Anleitung im Internet.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie öffne ich die ports im router?*

@ Eisscratch
"Warum möchtest du sie denn öffnen?" gib dem Typen bloß nicht deine IP


----------

